# Going, going, gone.



## Capt Worley PE (May 21, 2009)

Stuff that used to be common, but you don't see, or isn't done anymore.

Carbon paper

Typewriters

Elm trees (Dutch Elm disease wiped 'em out in the 50s)

Gas station attendants

Pop tops that separated from the can

PF Flyers

High dives at public pools

Public swimming at ponds

Milk trucks

Hitch hiking


----------



## ALBin517 (May 21, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Stuff that used to be common, but you don't see, or isn't done anymore.
> Carbon paper
> 
> Typewriters
> ...


* Regular gas

* Little league teams crammed into the back of pickup trucks

* "Homo milk"

* Soviets

* Kids getting spanked in public

* Foods that were honestly named - Sugar Smacks and Mr. Salty brand pretzels

* Canadian teams winning the Stanley Cup

* Oldsmobiles


----------



## Sschell (May 21, 2009)

people used to swim in ponds?

And I do not want to know what "homo milk" is!

yuk.


----------



## z06dustin (May 21, 2009)

women who can cook.


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2009)

Foam burger containers at fast food restaurants

Zoobas

Crimped hair

Rotary phones

Muscle cars

Cheesy wood paneling (on both walls, and cars)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 21, 2009)

dude said:


> And I do not want to know what "homo milk" is!
> yuk.


How about VD Homo milk?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

hand drawn animation


----------



## ALBin517 (May 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> Zoobas
> Crimped hair
> 
> Muscle cars
> ...



Go to a county fair. Most of these are still around, complete with parachute pants and fuzzy dice. :afro:


----------



## dastuff (May 21, 2009)

A low national deficit.

http://www.brillig.com/debt_clock/


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2009)

pong games

pac man

LPs, 8-tracks, cassette tapes

white out


----------



## Sschell (May 21, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> How about VD Homo milk?


2ble yuk.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 21, 2009)

Aluminum slot mags

mags really made of magnesium

tunnel rams

telephone booths


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2009)

Laser Disc players


----------



## CbusPaul (May 21, 2009)

Atari....

The Oregon Trail (computer game)


----------



## csb (May 21, 2009)

mimeograph

CFCs

30-year marriages


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2009)

Lite Brite

Platform shoes with Goldfish in them


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 21, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> LPs, 8-tracks, cassette tapes


And during the time transitioning from 8-tracks to cassettes - the converter!


----------



## MGX (May 21, 2009)

Caring about the rainforest

Caring about acid rain

Caring about the hole in the ozone layer

Caring about AIDS

Captain Planet


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

csb said:


> 30-year marriages


My inlaws will be married 40 yrs this december.

Make it bake it ovens

shrinky dinks

paper dolls

slap bracelts


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (May 21, 2009)

kids that play outside

circuses

lawn darts


----------



## csb (May 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> Lite Brite


They still make Lite Brite. We have one. (and now I have the stupid jingle in my head, but that's another thread)

ColecoVision http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ColecoVision


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> cassette tapes


i still use these at home and in my car. haven't upgraded the madona or debbie gibson collections on cd....can't forget the dirty dancing soundtracks either


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2009)

csb said:


> They still make Lite Brite. We have one. (and now I have the stupid jingle in my head, but that's another thread)
> ColecoVision http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ColecoVision


They make them, but when's the last time you've seen an ad for one, or even a kid playing with one?!


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (May 21, 2009)

You don't see Jolt Cola anymore (%100 sugar and twice the caffeine!)

At least, not in Colorado. Just Vitamin Water out here.


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (May 21, 2009)

chia pets!

OK, I gotta leave this thread alone now. I'm feeling all sorts of nostalgic.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

boku juice boxes for adults. I really miss these, they were realy good.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

a real hula hoop. The ones they sell now are pieces of crap.


----------



## jmbeck (May 21, 2009)

Three Wheelers

LA Gear

Beepers


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

Fisher price little people that are actually little


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 21, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Fisher price little people that are actually little


And actually made of wood.


----------



## ALBin517 (May 21, 2009)

MGX said:


> Caring about the rainforest
> Caring about acid rain
> 
> Caring about the hole in the ozone layer
> ...



Haven't you been watching CNN? That stuff is all taken care of. We just need to hit 75 mpg and throw some cash at clean coal technology, then it's smooth sailing. Kick your feet up. All the hard work is behind us. :beerchug:


----------



## Road Guy (May 21, 2009)

grocery stores where you dont have to ring up your own groceries!


----------



## mizzoueng (May 21, 2009)

RockyMtnHigh said:


> You don't see Jolt Cola anymore (%100 sugar and twice the caffeine!)At least, not in Colorado. Just Vitamin Water out here.


Jolt is alive and kicking. There is regular strength Jolt and then there is the "Super Jolt" which is basically Jolt^2. You can use super jolt to restart cars and hearts in the emergency taht a defib isn't around.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

normal portion size. Went to Burger King the other day for the first time in a long time and ordered a medium meal. When I got the order a Medium was like the 64 oz drink. No wonder americans waistbands are expanding. The small is old medium, what is small now, mini?


----------



## chaosiscash (May 21, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> The small is old medium, what is small now, mini?


Kid's size. Thats why there are so many fat kids. That and TV/video games. ld-025:


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2009)

I can't believe nobody mentioned this one yet on an engineering board:

Erector sets!


----------



## MGX (May 21, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> normal portion size. Went to Burger King the other day for the first time in a long time and ordered a medium meal. When I got the order a Medium was like the 64 oz drink. No wonder americans waistbands are expanding. The small is old medium, what is small now, mini?


I ordered a medium drink at a fast food joint and they gave me a big cup. I thought medium was 16oz or similar (when I last worked in fast food), this cup held at least twice that!

That was back in the 90's, I understand in the 50's and 60's a medium was 8oz or maybe 12oz.


----------



## z06dustin (May 21, 2009)

rich people in california.


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> i still use these at home and in my car. haven't upgraded the madona or debbie gibson collections on cd....can't forget the dirty dancing soundtracks either


madonna, debbie gibson? remind me not to go to any concerts with you. j/k



Road Guy said:


> grocery stores where you dont have to ring up your own groceries!


there's on. how about a real cash register?

transistor radios


----------



## MGX (May 21, 2009)

The slide rule (still rarely used, mainly for promotional items like calculators for insulation etc)

Sony Walkman [cassette] I think Sony still has the 'walkman' but its an mp3 player now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> I can't believe nobody mentioned this one yet on an engineering board:
> Erector sets!


They still make 'em!

http://www.hobbyengineering.com/H1797.html


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> madonna, debbie gibson? remind me not to go to any concerts with you. j/k


 Sometimes the 80's music is just what fits the mood I'm in.

Trapper keepers


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2009)

Not THAT old, but thankfully phased out nevertheless: POGS


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> Not THAT old, but thankfully phased out nevertheless: POGS


I have a ton of those things still floating around my parent's house somewhere.


----------



## Sschell (May 21, 2009)

getting "goatse-ed" (hope hope)


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> Not THAT old, but thankfully phased out nevertheless: POGS


in the same genre - Pokeman cards

(I never got any for my kids and they never got into it).

power rangers

cabbage patch dolls


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> power rangers


Still around, was flipping channels a few weeks ago on a saturday morning and there it was.


----------



## csb (May 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> They make them, but when's the last time you've seen an ad for one, or even a kid playing with one?!


Last week! They are now a lot less of fire hazard.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 21, 2009)

csb said:


> Last week! They are now a lot less of fire hazard.


In other words, not as much fun as they used to be.


----------



## csb (May 21, 2009)

correct! the untreated paper on a hot bulb over metal was a lot easier to use than the current version...


----------



## Dleg (May 21, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Stuff that used to be common, but you don't see, or isn't done anymore.
> Carbon paper
> 
> Typewriters
> ...


slavery

the plague

prohibition

leeches

open sewers

pharoes


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 21, 2009)

Manual transmissions


----------



## geofs_PE (May 21, 2009)

barber shops

"mom and pop" hardware stores

3.2% beer

corner groceries and drugstores

soda fountains

returnable soda bottles

bell bottoms

vinyl records --&gt; 8-tracks --&gt; casettes

floppy disks

AM radio

TV antennas

milk in glass containers

stay-at-home moms

rear wheel drive vehicles

bias-ply tires

vinyl tops on cars

American Motors Corp. (makers of the '60's Rambler Ambassador, the '70's Pacer, and Jeep in the 70's and early '80's)

mini-bikes

Keds

penny candy


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 21, 2009)

geofs said:


> American Motors Corp. (makers of the '60's Rambler Ambassador, the '70's Pacer, and Jeep in the 70's and early '80's)


I had a '71 Javelin. Great car!!


----------



## DVINNY (May 21, 2009)

^^ F'in AWESOME car BTW.



Supe said:


> Muscle cars


Hey now.



MGX said:


> Caring about the rainforest
> Caring about acid rain
> 
> Caring about the hole in the ozone layer
> ...


^^ Did anyone ever give a sh!t?



RockyMtnHigh said:


> lawn darts


^^ my lawn darts should still be in garage at grandparents, they were a few years ago last I checked. I may need to grab them next time I'm over


----------



## Sschell (May 21, 2009)

Dleg said:


> slaverythe plague
> 
> prohibition
> 
> ...



good list... you left out trebuchets


----------



## jmbeck (May 22, 2009)

dude said:


> good list... you left out trebuchets


That reminds me.

Trebuchet Game


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2009)

> ^^ my lawn darts should still be in garage at grandparents, they were a few years ago last I checked. I may need to grab them next time I'm over


My folks may have some Jarts laying around. I loved those things. I'm surprised no one ever got impaled.


----------



## Wolverine (May 22, 2009)

Polio

Dysentery

Smallpox

Glue sniffing

Smoking banana peels

Hippies driving VWs

Religious Right

Moral Majority

True Conservatives

Honest Democrats

Non-partisan newspapers

Nazi propaganda


----------



## Sschell (May 22, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> Glue sniffing Smoking banana peels
> 
> Hippies driving VWs


hey hey hey... slow your roll there dude!


----------



## csb (May 22, 2009)

If there's no more glue sniffing, what am I supposed to do when I'm bored at work?


----------



## Wolverine (May 22, 2009)

Trebuchet Game


----------



## csb (May 22, 2009)

That game rocks...I enjoyed hearing the little screams!


----------



## maryannette (May 22, 2009)

real "blue" prints - with ammonia development


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2009)

csb said:


> If there's no more glue sniffing, what am I supposed to do when I'm bored at work?


Does your office have an LA group? Even if they're not stoned sitting together in a circle with no shoes on singing folk music, they will at least have some high end markers to sniff that are almost as good as glue.


----------



## MGX (May 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> real "blue" prints - with ammonia development


Are you referring to the blueprints being white lines on blue background or blue lines on white background?


----------



## geofs_PE (May 23, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> real "blue" prints - with ammonia development


The company I left 2 years ago still issues blueprint packages to this day. The old machine died 7 or 8 years ago, we thought they would replace it with a copier, they somehow found another print machine that worked and bought it... PITA to get packages out, one sheet at a time, 1 minute per sheet, hand fed...


----------



## Dleg (May 26, 2009)

And you gotta love the smell... In my oilfield days, I had to run blueline copies of the well logs after I was finished, by hand, sometimes for 3 to 4 hours if the oil company wanted a lot of copies, or if we had run numerous logs on a very deep well. I can still remember that particular, stinging pain of an ammonia-laced papercut in the web between the fingers, which happened almost every time while trying to guide the papre/film combo through the machine as fast as it would take it (not to mention the burning of those cuts while running the next film through the developer and fixer baths, without gloves of course). And I'll never be able to forget the smell.


----------



## DVINNY (May 26, 2009)

The company I left 5 years ago still had the old DIETZGEN amonia blueprint machine.

I got high many times running prints on it. We used reverse paper, so the paper was white and the lines were blue. Very good looking set of prints though, but not worth the effort.


----------



## MA_PE (May 26, 2009)

anyone remember computer "punch" cards?

I actually used those in my fortran class in college. It was big news when we got terminals for the mainframe so we didn't have to run "batch card" programs anymore. You had to wait over night to have you program run, only to pick up the output and see that you missed a formatting space or something equally stupid which caused the program to crash. Our company had a punch card table. I didn't get trashed until ~2000.

I know....I'm old.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> anyone remember computer "punch" cards? I actually used those in my fortran class in college. It was big news when we got terminals for the mainframe so we didn't have to run "batch card" programs anymore. You had to wait over night to have you program run, only to pick up the output and see that you missed a formatting space or something equally stupid which caused the program to crash. Our company had a punch card table. I didn't get trashed until ~2000.
> 
> I know....I'm old.


I hear the old punch card/fortan stories at work anytime computers are brought up. I didn't use punch cards, but I did take fortran in college to satisfy the CS requirement.


----------



## csb (May 26, 2009)

Apple IIgs- this was the computer from my youth and they are very much not around anymore. My iPod has 200 times the storage of that old computer. I remember the day we got a hard drive and it was pretty exciting...we no longer needed the boot disk and now had...brace yourself...1MB of storage! My TI-89 also features 1MB of storage.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 26, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> anyone remember computer "punch" cards? I actually used those in my fortran class in college. It was big news when we got terminals for the mainframe so we didn't have to run "batch card" programs anymore. You had to wait over night to have you program run, only to pick up the output and see that you missed a formatting space or something equally stupid which caused the program to crash. Our company had a punch card table. I didn't get trashed until ~2000.
> 
> I know....I'm old.


When I took Computers in HS, they made us do punch cards first before they let us on the state of the art Apple IIe.

Dad said it wasn't unusual for the office a-hole to get a few extra punches on his cards from aggravated co-workers.

Dang, I took Basic, Basic-A, QBasic, Pascal, Fortran, and C++ classes at one time or another...


----------



## ALBin517 (May 26, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> I hear the old punch card/fortan stories at work anytime computers are brought up. I didn't use punch cards, but I did take fortran in college to satisfy the CS requirement.


I toured my first computer lab in the spring of 1983. A couple friends and I were screwing around during the demonstration and were scolded, "Pay attention! How do you expect to learn computers if you don't know how to use a punch card?" ld-025:


----------



## maryannette (May 26, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> anyone remember computer "punch" cards?
> I know....I'm old.


Me, too. I used punch cards in high school and college. If I had been in college a few years later and had access to a terminal, I might have stayed in Computer Science.


----------



## MGX (May 26, 2009)

I still use an old diazo machine with anhydrous ammonia to run copies of drawings because our 16 year old plotter coughs out 1 drawing per hour.


----------



## maryannette (May 26, 2009)

MGX said:


> Are you referring to the blueprints being white lines on blue background or blue lines on white background?


I've worked with both, most recently blue lines.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 26, 2009)

I still have a few folks that submit hand drawn, blue line blueprints for review.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 26, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I still have a few folks that submit hand drawn, blue line blueprints for review.


I'd feel horrible marking up a hand-drawn blueprint. Think of the amount of time it takes to reproduce them.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2009)

the candy dots on the sheets of paper. Haven't seen those in forever. Super good though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 26, 2009)

csb said:


> Apple IIgs- this was the computer from my youth and they are very much not around anymore. My iPod has 200 times the storage of that old computer. I remember the day we got a hard drive and it was pretty exciting...we no longer needed the boot disk and now had...brace yourself...1MB of storage! My TI-89 also features 1MB of storage.


The 5 1/4" size floppy disk no less! I remember those too. Of course we didn't have computers in the classrooms, just one lab for the whole elementary school. We'd go there once a week and get to play Oregon Trail and Number Munchers and that stuff.


----------



## MGX (May 26, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I still have a few folks that submit hand drawn, blue line blueprints for review.


I know a fellow who does just than for residential fire suppression systems along with sheets of graph paper for calculations.


----------



## csb (May 26, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> the candy dots on the sheets of paper. Haven't seen those in forever. Super good though.


We just bought some of these last weekend. I'm starting to feel like I must live in a time warp of candy dots and lite brites.

I remember it was a big deal that our IIgs took what looked like tiny hard disks instead of the floppies. We subscribed to a company that would send us a disk each month with programs and games on it. We also had a magazine full of basic programs that we'd spend HOURS typing in just to play a text version of Monopoly. Remember when a computer program took twelve disks to install?


----------



## Dexman1349 (May 26, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Manual transmissions


Went car shopping over the weekend. The closest V6 Nissan Altima with a Manual transmission for me in Denver: Iowa.

Altimas used to only have manual transmissions...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 27, 2009)

I hate that most makes/models lack manual trannies and if they do have them, they are rare. Luckily, the pony cars seem to be an exception. Plenty of stick Mustangs, Challengers and (hopefully soon) Camaros around.

I like my Maxx but I really miss the stick.


----------



## MA_PE (May 27, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I hate that most makes/models lack manual trannies and if they do have them, they are rare. Luckily, the pony cars seem to be an exception. Plenty of stick Mustangs, Challengers and (hopefully soon) Camaros around.
> I like my Maxx but I really miss the stick.


everytime I'm stuck in bumper to bumper ttraffic I'm glad I don't have a manual transmission. I wouldn't even consider one for my daily driver. I think they're great for a "fun" car, but too much of a PITA for everytime you take the car out somewhere. Of course, with all the idiots on the road these days, driviing isn't a lot of fun for me anymore period.


----------



## humner (May 27, 2009)

wax paper / aluminum foil wrapper for Wrigleys gum, then you would try to separate the two without tearing one of them.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 27, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I hate that most makes/models lack manual trannies and if they do have them, they are rare. Luckily, the pony cars seem to be an exception. Plenty of stick Mustangs, Challengers and (hopefully soon) Camaros around.
> I like my Maxx but I really miss the stick.


It's one of the reasons I've held on to the MR2 for so long. The turbo wasn't even available with an automatic transmission. Toyota's philosophy at the time was that if you were buying the turbocharged car, you were buying a sports car. Sports cars do NOT have automatic transmissions.

I'm still irked by the fact that I couldn't even special order my GMC pickup with a manual transmission. I will admit to liking the auto in stop-n-go traffic though.


----------



## Supe (May 27, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> everytime I'm stuck in bumper to bumper ttraffic I'm glad I don't have a manual transmission. I wouldn't even consider one for my daily driver. I think they're great for a "fun" car, but too much of a PITA for everytime you take the car out somewhere. Of course, with all the idiots on the road these days, driviing isn't a lot of fun for me anymore period.


I used to think that, but not anymore, and living in Houston, I know a thing or two about stop and go traffic. They hydraulic clutch assemblies of most cars today are so light, it's not really any more tiresome, and if you're sitting there a while, just pop the darn thing in neutral. My buddy in California was going to buy an automatic Vette because of all the hills. Found a Z06 instead, and said the same thing, didn't bother him a bit.


----------



## MGX (May 27, 2009)

Automatic transmissions were developed for stop and go city driving and are best suited for such tasks. Today an automatic will often give better mileage than a similarly equipped car with a manual transmission.

Has anyone driven a car with a CVT? I hear they're as annoying as driving an automatic that's slipping.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 27, 2009)

MGX said:


> Has anyone driven a car with a CVT? I hear they're as annoying as driving an automatic that's slipping.


I rented one a couple of years ago (Nissan Murano). I can confirm that it felt exactly like driving a slipping automatic. Other than that, it was a pretty nice vehicle.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 27, 2009)

I never minded the clutch in stop and go traffic. Granted, Columbia traffic isn't like Boston's, but the clutches are very light nowadays. I don't see what the big deal is. Really, the automatic 'creep' pi$$es me off in traffic far more than the clutchwork ever did.


----------



## csb (May 27, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Really, the automatic 'creep' pi$$es me off in traffic far more than the clutchwork ever did.


The automatics creeps use to tick me off when out drinking in college.

Wait? Not the same thing?

Televisions with tubes

Living near your family


----------



## MA_PE (May 27, 2009)

Supe said:


> I used to think that, but not anymore, and living in Houston, I know a thing or two about stop and go traffic. They hydraulic clutch assemblies of most cars today are so light, it's not really any more tiresome, and if you're sitting there a while, just pop the darn thing in neutral. My buddy in California was going to buy an automatic Vette because of all the hills. Found a Z06 instead, and said the same thing, didn't bother him a bit.


but a Z06 is a "fun" car that would have to be a manual. Flip side is that I hear these paddle shifters can make an automatic pretty fun too. I've never driven one. Maybe I'll have to go beat on drive my buddies Acura RL that has them but he's never tried them out.



Flyer_PE said:


> I rented one a couple of years ago (Nissan Murano). I can confirm that it felt exactly like driving a slipping automatic. Other than that, it was a pretty nice vehicle.


My wife has a '05 Ford Freestyle with a CVT. Definitely feels like it's slipping. I'm not a fan.


----------



## maryannette (May 28, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> The 5 1/4" size floppy disk no less! I remember those too.


How about 8" floppies?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 28, 2009)

An 8" floppy has to be the equivalent of a 12 or 13" hard disk.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 28, 2009)

I'm surprised PE-ness hasn't chimed in yet on this issue of equivalency between 'floppy' and 'hard'...disks.


----------



## maryannette (May 28, 2009)

no comment


----------



## MA_PE (May 28, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> no comment


isn't posting "no comment" actually a comment?


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2009)

2 liter soda bottles that had the flat bottom with the black plastic cap on it.


----------



## MGX (May 28, 2009)

Shasta soda, In 137 flavors no less!


----------



## csb (May 28, 2009)

I remember having to drink a LOT of black cherry Shasta back in the day.

Bag cell phones

Paying for internet by minutes of use


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 28, 2009)

plywood boats

100% financing

home equity


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 28, 2009)

csb said:


> Paying for internet by minutes of use


Not to mention paying for the minutes used to connect to it by dial up. My dad nearly strangled me one time when the phone bill was $250 because I picked a dial up number that was apparently long distance.


----------



## maryannette (May 28, 2009)

5-cent Coke


----------



## geofs_PE (May 28, 2009)

in, what were they, 6 oz. returnable bottles?


----------



## maryannette (May 29, 2009)

geofs said:


> in, what were they, 6 oz. returnable bottles?



Yeah, the short glass bottles. My grandfather had a Coke machine in the office. The bottles were stacked behind a door on the right side. The whole door opened to get one out.


----------



## csb (May 29, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Not to mention paying for the minutes used to connect to it by dial up. My dad nearly strangled me one time when the phone bill was $250 because I picked a dial up number that was apparently long distance.


I remember neurotically checking the call numbers to make sure they were local. Ah...that sound of a modem connecting...how I don't miss it...


----------



## Supe (May 29, 2009)

csb said:


> I remember neurotically checking the call numbers to make sure they were local. Ah...that sound of a modem connecting...how I don't miss it...



crrrrrrrrrrrrrCRRRRRRRRRRR BA-DOING BA-DOING boooooooooop BEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 29, 2009)

csb said:


> I remember neurotically checking the call numbers to make sure they were local. Ah...that sound of a modem connecting...how I don't miss it...


Although when you tried to log on at 8 or 9 PM and got a busy signal for 45 minutes, that sound of it finally connecting was the sweetest sound in the world.


----------



## Supe (May 29, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Although when you tried to log on at 8 or 9 PM and got a busy signal for 45 minutes, that sound of it finally connecting was the sweetest sound in the world.


Only to have someone call your house and interrupt your connection.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 29, 2009)

Or someone in the house pick up the phone.

I still have dial up.


----------



## humner (May 29, 2009)

S&amp;H green stamps, was for christmas shopping at my house growing up.

AFX race cars / slot racers


----------



## MA_PE (May 29, 2009)

humner said:


> S&amp;H green stamps, was for christmas shopping at my house growing up.AFX race cars / slot racers


S&amp;H, wow thanks for the memory. There was a huge distribution store near here. I remember going to the grocery store with my mother and the cashier dialing in the total on the stamp dispensing machine. As a kid, I used to paste them in the books. Of course they were about as "valuable" as the skeeball tickets at the arcade.


----------



## vollEngineer (Jun 4, 2009)

side pony tails (a la Napoleon Dynamite)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 5, 2009)

Side pipes on sustom vans

Custom Vans

Chain steering wheels

Slapper bars

Hurst Lightning Rods


----------

